# Grizzly 17" Bandsaw



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Les,
Congratulations on your big toy.
I have the same saw minus the brake.
So far I love mine, it rips through the hardest of wood without skipping a beat. 
I haven't heard the motor bog down at all, and no blade burn (with the TimberWolf blade)
Hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!

Lisa


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Man, That is a saw. I have a grizzle Ultimate 14" which I love! Congrats on that Mac Daddy!


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

It looks really nice. Good luck with it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase. I have the plain ol' G0513 and I get great cuts with it. I purchased the resaw fence at the same time but I never use it. I freehand everything, it just cuts that good.

One thing I have found is that the 3/4" blades cut just as good as the 1" blades and they are not as difficult to install. I am not sure I will buy the 1" blades anymore.

Happy bandsawing!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

HI Les. Nice Saw. I like where they have the dust port for the vacuum on that saw- right under the bussiness srea of the saw. I have the G0555 Ultimate 14" Saw and I love it but the vacuum port is in the back at the bottom of the lower wheel and it does not get the dust as it is being cut and it goes all over the place- especially when cutting aluminum .

I'm sure you love this new saw!!!!!!!!!!

............Jim


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrat on your new purchase Les may it bring many years of great service to your shop. I to receive a grizzly band saw last week the G0457 and am quit impress so far. Lets review our saws in a year time to see how thing develop. Happy band sawing Les and stay safe…Blkcherry


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

ya seriously debating getting this saw


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

There is no debate. I have it.
I am quite happy with it. If I had a negative comment it would be about the odd size blades, 131 1/2 inches. Only Grizzly has them or I have to special order them. I did buy several Wolf blades in various widths and teeth combinations so I have them available.
Les


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

man ive been saving for this for a while now.
i need like another hundred bucks.
i almost had enough but i had to buy some water stones and i "had" to buy some chisels because of black friday.
is everything still well with the saw?
and did you get the people to deliver it and move it?


----------



## italtrade (Mar 1, 2011)

Where do you buy the Wolf blades? Do they need to be special ordered? What is their cost?


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just about ready to buy my first band saw (tired of borrowing). This is one of the ones I have been contemplating. Any input from those who have used other saws?


----------



## Blackbeered (Sep 24, 2012)

I ready to pull the trigger on either the Grizzly G0513 or G0514 series. But I'm totally confused about the three [?] braking systems available.

First, there's the "no brake" version …. the blade stops eventually [2 minutes]when the power switch is pressed [one hand has to be removed from the work].
Second, there's the "foot brake" ... like above, but a friction pedal is used against the lower wheel.
Third, there's the "foot-pedal activated micro-switch for hands-free blade stopping". I'm told that's available on the 17" but not 19" BS. And Grizzly couldn't tell me if the saw restarts if the foot is taken off the pedal before the power switch is turned off.
Fourth, there's the "motor brake without foot-pedal" on the G0514X2B. Sounds like this is like the Second type, only the "friction to stop" is electrical rather than mechanical.

I would appreciate feedback from anyone with experience with any of these types of braking … and a recommendation.

Thanks.


----------



## Kennyl (Apr 20, 2013)

I have been looking at this saw and the 19" congradulations on your saw


----------

